
Facebook disabled my ad account for offering a $25 gift card for feedback - yuvalkarmi
In a search for product-market fit, I decided it would be cool to offer product managers a gift card to give feedback on our product, Simpo.<p>I posted on LinkedIn and my personal Facebook, and then decided to create an ad to get more eyeballs on it.<p>The ad copy, targeting product managers, read something like &quot;$25 Amazon gift card for your feedback on Simpo (if you work in Product Management)&quot; and linked to a Google form -- still live, here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;EDfGFssskQpivb6dA<p>I woke up this morning to find out that Facebook, instead of approving &#x2F; rejecting the ad, completely disabled my account. Their explanation:<p>&quot;This ad can&#x27;t run because it promotes products, services, schemes or offers using deceptive or misleading practices, including those meant to scam people...&quot;<p>Feels like a slap in the face, because we&#x27;re being genuine. Have you guys run into this before?
======
willcate
So you were ... offering compensation for reviews. I can see them having a
problem with that.

------
dez_blanchfield
Facebook suck.. you are better off..

